
Occlusion in AR - pavan4
https://medium.com/selerio/occlusion-is-important-in-ar-9a672ff9ca2d
======
lgjm
Certainly a hard problem to solve, but it is sad that it looks no different to
what Microsoft had in the Hololens a few years ago. I guess there just hasn't
been a huge amount of spending in AR recently to allow for (m)any major
breakthroughs.

